# Help! My male cockatiel doesn't like my female Cockatiel



## nat_900

I don't think that there is any simple resolution for the challenge I am facing but would appreciate any feedback or quidance I could get!

I recently adopted a female cockatiel (approx 8-10 weeks old) as a friend for my male cockatiel (approx 13 months old). The quarantine period is over and I have placed the birds cages next to each other and introduced them in mututal territory being the lounge room. At first the male cockatiel was quite interested in her although now a few days later he bites her if she gets close to him. He even hisses at her when they are in seperate cages near each other. I first noticed him trying to bite her when I realised she was chasing him around trying to bite his tail.

What do I do!? I had hoped to put them in a cage together to keep each other company while my partner and I are at work although at the moment things are not looking great...

Thanks


----------



## DyArianna

I would continue doing as you are doing for right now. Leaving their cages near each other so they can get used to each other, but not being forced to live in the same cage. The thing is you have a curious, energetic little one and so giving them out of cage time together so they can explore and interact with supervision is probably the best thing right now.


----------



## bjknight93

It sounds like my introduction of Kirk and Luna (both boys). Luna was following Kirk around trying to preen his tail and Kirk was running away the whole time. Eventually Kirk let Luna preen his crest but now they just tolerate each other as cage mates...they are definitely not best friends. But I got another boy and Kirk and he have bonded so now Luna is just a people bird.


----------

